# Best Cube For The $, Oceanic BioCube 29g or Red Sea Max?



## garrettgrillo (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a new in the salt water aquarium scene and wanted to get a good quality cube tank in the 24 to 34 gallon range. I was looking at the Oceanic BioCube (29g), Red Sea Max (34g), JBJ Nano Cube (29g), and the Aquapod (24g). I was told the Red Sea Max was the best tank largely impart because of the high quality protein skimmer, but this tank is also roughly $400 higher than the Oceanic BioCube (29g) and other competitors. Are there any other cube tanks I should be looking at? Please help, I'm about confused as it gets at this point.

Thanks,
Garrett


----------



## Quaddity (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm also wondering on an Aquadpod 12g what the general opinion is? I'd like to do a micro reef in one and have spotted a really good price on a used one.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll have to vote for the BC units. For the most part, many AIO tanks are similar, though some may contain additional components (like the skimmer you mentioned), or upgraded hardware (powerful stock pumps for example).

I've only used the BC units, but I will say it was a reliable setup. Now, be warned that the stock items are usually the bare minimum for that size setup to keep cost down. I have a feeling within a short period of time you'll be considering upgrading the pump, potentially the powerhead, and possibly even the lights. Conversion of the rear compartments into a refugium may be appealing to you. All in one units are popular mainly because of their modification capabilities. 

Take it from me - a fellow, former all in one tank user. You may find yourself craving a better setup as your skills with saltwater keeping increase. For the money you will be investing into this unit, you could build a very respectable and probably further advanced reef setup than your all in one unit. However, if you've never kept a reef tank before then perhaps the all in one unit is your best option as it provides all the mechanics you need to keep a stable reef system.

Good luck.


----------



## Fish-addict (Jun 11, 2008)

I saw this exact thread with the exact title and the exact poll options on another aquarium forum...
I'd go with Red sea max. You can plug it in and fill it up the moment you get it. It does come with alot of equipment that a 34g reef could live without, such as a water chiller, 4XPC lights, protein skimmer, and multiple-stage filtration.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Red Sea Max. I have seen plenty of tanks that have it, and people absoultley love it. The only thing I saw that needs work is to swap out the skimmer for a Tunze9002 (I think that is it), since the stock seems to be junk.

The other thing I like, and I actually want, is the Aquapod 24G. But, I would ditch the hood, get a Viper 150W Metal Halide Clamp-on. I know a site where it sells the whole tank (no hood), that light, a surface skimmer, glass hood, pump, and everything for about $350 if I remember correctly.


----------

